# Rotary Valve Beam Engine



## Alex (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for putting it on your site Rake60! What do you think about using just the left cylinder and make it a single cylinder?*Rotary Valve Beam Engine*


----------



## Alex (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok, I guess it can be done.
www.star-techno.com/images/jimmyp1.gif


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jul 26, 2007)

That looks like a good one, I like the metric and non metric units on that print.


----------

